# Teach me about bats!



## Ezekiel.Wymahn (Nov 14, 2012)

Its true! I know very little about my own sona!

I'd like to learn more, sometimes I look up some random facts about bats but I'm never really finding anything good for use in the furry community. I don't know any other bats, and I don't know what sounds we make aside from squeaking, which really was just kind of a guess.

I did read that bats usually live/sleep in groups, so I realized that not having any bat friends makes me really lonely so I must be a pretty depressed bat, huh? I wanna meet more bats! If you're a bat, pleasepleaseplease post here so we can get to know eachother a little better!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2012)

They are the only thing that could make Robin Williams badass...

[video=youtube;XaTFgY8kZcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaTFgY8kZcU[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> They are the only thing that could make Robin Williams badass...
> 
> [video=youtube;XaTFgY8kZcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaTFgY8kZcU[/video]


Does that scene in the movie count as a big lipped alligator moment?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Does that scene in the movie count as a big lipped alligator moment?



Hmmmm. Well, they do bring up his history with the humans a lot. Sooo that one gets a pass. However, the whole movie is dangerously close to being A big lipped Alligator moment on the whole


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 14, 2012)

bats dont squeak they screech and the do sleep in groups up-side-down.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 14, 2012)

I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW, BUTTERFLY GODDESS,

THAT I LOOKED UP WHAT A BLAM WAS AND ENDED UP ON TV TROPES

AND I MADE IT OUT OF TV TROPES AFTER ONLY CLICKING ON ONE LINK

ONE


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

Ezekiel.Wymahn said:


> Its true! I know very little about my own sona!
> 
> I'd like to learn more, sometimes I look up some random facts about bats but I'm never really finding anything good for use in the furry community. I don't know any other bats, and I don't know what sounds we make aside from squeaking, which really was just kind of a guess.
> 
> I did read that bats usually live/sleep in groups, so I realized that not having any bat friends makes me really lonely so I must be a pretty depressed bat, huh? I wanna meet more bats! If you're a bat, pleasepleaseplease post here so we can get to know eachother a little better!


Honestly I don't know anything about bats other than there's a image of one on my credit card.


----------



## Ezekiel.Wymahn (Nov 14, 2012)

Greymouse said:


> bats dont squeak they screech and the do sleep in groups up-side-down.



They make squeaky sounds on my phones ringtone :U


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW, BUTTERFLY GODDESS,
> 
> THAT I LOOKED UP WHAT A BLAM WAS AND ENDED UP ON TV TROPES
> 
> ...



Damn!!! >:C Foiled again...


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

Bats are adorable little guys who have the distinction of being the only mammal capable of true flight. Their 'hands' evolved into flight implements which I still find really cool. There are the megachiropera which are a sub order of large species and there are microchiroptera which make up the majority of bats. Also fun Wikipedia fact here: _"Bats represent about 20% of all classified mammal species worldwide_." Wow. Can't remember much more than that from my mammalogy course sorry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 14, 2012)

Did someone say *BAT*â€‹?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 14, 2012)

They're not blind, are they? Their eyes still function, they're just nocturnal and have no use for them

I think?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 14, 2012)

Nocturnal bats have small eyes and poor vision and use echo location.
Diurnal bats such as fruit bats have large eyes and have great eyesight so they don't need to rely on echo location.  Bada Bing


----------



## Ouiji (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually most bats are crepuscular, they function at times of dawn and twilight.  They make many communicative noises, which funny thing, isn't a well understood topic in the scientific community.  Most do see, but yes, they do emit high frequency sounds that we can't hear that they use for navigation.  What kind of bat were you thinking of for your sona?


----------



## Anubite (Nov 14, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW, BUTTERFLY GODDESS,
> 
> THAT I LOOKED UP WHAT A BLAM WAS AND ENDED UP ON TV TROPES
> 
> ...



How did you even manage that? Tv tropes is a trap that even a the most strong willed individuals can't deny. I go on there during my English class while my professor rambles.

Also, fruit bats are know as mega bats or flying foxes.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 14, 2012)

I know jack-all about bats, though I do remember reading some fiction-books about bats when I was younger.
And through the power of Google, I've managed to recall the author and title: "Silverwing" by Kenneth Oppel.

It's part of a series about bats and from what I recall, they're pretty good. They are children's books, though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm reading darkwing ATM


----------

